# JSP, Grafische Darstellung von Leuchtdioden



## stylo (19. Nov 2003)

hallo,

ich möchte eingelesen werte an die jsp weiter geben und das grafisch darstellen.. 

ich hab mich schlau gemacht aber nicht wirklich weiter gekommen ..also so ca. sollte es funktionieren: 

```
ServletContext app=getServletContext(); 
RequestDispatcher disp=app.getRequestDispatcher(„MyJSP.jsp“); 
disp.forward(request, response); 

mitgabe von parameter: request.setAttibute(String name, Object arg) 
lesen der parameter in jsp: request.getAttribute(name);
```

bitte um hilfe!! vielen dank, stefan


----------



## Morlock (24. Nov 2003)

Das ist ziemlich einfach. Zuerst schreibst Du Dir eine Bean, in der Du die Werte zur Verfügung stellst. Dann holst Du Dir die Werte aus der Bean und präsentierst sie in Deiner JSP Seite, siehe Beispiel:

*JavaCode*

```
package testszenario;

import java.util.ArrayList;

public class Diode {
	
	private ArrayList values = new ArrayList();
	
	public Diode() {
		values.add("1");
		values.add("7");
		values.add("8");
		values.add("4");
		values.add("3");
	}

	/**
	 * @return
	 */
	public ArrayList getValues() {
		return values;
	}

}
```

Damit solltest Du schon weiterarbeiten können.

G

*JSP Seite*


```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN">
<%@taglib uri="http://java.sun.com/jstl/core" prefix="c"%>
<HTML>
<HEAD>
<%@ page 
language="java"
contentType="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1"
pageEncoding="ISO-8859-1"
%>
<jsp:useBean id="diode" class="testszenario.Diode" scope="request"></jsp:useBean>
<META http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1">
<TITLE>diode.jsp</TITLE>
</HEAD>
<BODY>
<c:forEach items="${diode.values}" var="val">
<TABLE>
	<TBODY>
		<TR>
			<TD bgcolor="black" width='<c:out value="${100 - (val * 10)}%" />'>&</TD>
		</TR>
	</TBODY>
</TABLE>
</c:forEach>
</BODY>
</HTML>
```


----------



## Gast (27. Feb 2005)

Habe mal versucht mit deinem Bsp. zu Arbeiten nur irgendwie gibt es Probleme mit der Zeile


```
<%@taglib uri="http://java.sun.com/jstl/core" prefix="c"%>
```


----------



## foobar (28. Feb 2005)

Was heißt Probleme?


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (28. Feb 2005)

jo..du musst die taglibs auch einbinden


----------



## Guest (24. Mrz 2006)

Morlock hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das ist ziemlich einfach. Zuerst schreibst Du Dir eine Bean, in der Du die Werte zur Verfügung stellst. Dann holst Du Dir die Werte aus der Bean und präsentierst sie in Deiner JSP Seite, siehe Beispiel:
> 
> *JavaCode*
> 
> ...


----------

